# Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting??



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

hello-
The rear rotor hats on my car have real heavy rust on them and it drives me nuts!! I will replacing all four corners of my car with new brake pads & rotors. This rusting will happen again, because I will most likely be going with the same brand rotors but new. Will spray painting the rear rotor hats w/ high temp paint before installing them stop them or at least decrease the amount of rust that occurs? Thanks much










_Modified by GTI2001 at 7:49 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (GTI2001)*

it will work but you should remove rust first with a dremel tool.. or lots of hand sanding


----------



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

Got it! 
* Edit: I meant to say I will be using the same brand of rotor but new condition rotors.


----------



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (GTI2001)*

has any one actually done this, if so, could you tell me the process. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (GTI2001)*

The high temp paint should work good especially on a new clean rotor. But if you dont clean them frequently I think the brake dust and grime will wear the paint out.. You should BUY the brake caliper paint kit by G2 about $35. It is specific for brake calipers and worked really well on mine even after 4 years and winters. I did 2 coats on all my calipers and still had enough left for rotor hats.. This is the best solution.


----------



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (fourcylinderfrenzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourcylinderfrenzy* »_The high temp paint should work good especially on a new clean rotor. But if you dont clean them frequently I think the brake dust and grime will wear the paint out.. You should BUY the brake caliper paint kit by G2 about $35. It is specific for brake calipers and worked really well on mine even after 4 years and winters. I did 2 coats on all my calipers and still had enough left for rotor hats.. This is the best solution. 

I have used the G2 paint/expoxy system on my calipers. The calipers turned out great. I think I may still have some of it left. One thing is that i think the rotor hats would look a little odd painted gloss black, maybe not


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

Mine are gloss black and they don't look bad. I used VHT brand "caliper and brake" paint. It's rated for 900F temperatures and it is resistant to damage from most brake dust. Brake cleaner (the stuff you spray to remove oil/grease from the rotors when you do a brake job) and brake fluid will remove the VHT paint, but the brake dust won't eat it. 
If you want to paint everything, do the edges too. When I do mine, I paint the whole thing (hat, rotor sufrace, edges, even the inside part of the hat) before having the rotor turned and then turn the friction surfaces to remove the paint. But I typically use junkyard rotors and machine them down near minimum thickness.


----------



## Gurft (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Racer_X)*

There's a writeup somewhere by "The Swami" where he talks about painting rotor hats. Basically just use a flat black high temp paint (like grill paint) and dont' paint the rotor surface. 
Basically just mask off the rotor surface and the top of the hat (where the wheel mates up) with some cardboard and paint the rest of the rotor with the grill paint.


----------



## Richago (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (GTI2001)*

I paint all of mine. Just get 'em clean with brakleen, acetone, or whatever, mask, and paint. I use aluminum so it is very subtle. I've never had anyone "notice" the lack of rust.


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (Richago)*

Duplicolor engine paint is good to 500 degrees and they sell a cast iron finish. If you want higher temp rating they have 1200 or 1500 degree flat black or silver. It only costs $5 a can from Autozone and works great for the money.


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (Byron N.)*

I have black G2 brake caliper paint and plan on painting my calipers this weekend and am also thinking of painting the hats and edges. I also have spacers, so you think it will be fine to paint those too? Everything is off so it will be easy to paint. Im putting 337 brakes on my TDI. (the calipers and carriers had scuffs and chips, so they need repainting). Plus Black wont show as much brake dust.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Spray painting rotor hats to prevent rusting?? (jettafock)*

If u use Rustolium high temp paint, no need to worry about any of the little bits of surface rust. thats what I did for both the rotor hats and the calipers on the CGT. Worked great. Still looks almostt perfect 3 years later. I used Rustolium high temp gloss black.


----------

